# Placenta Grannum Grades



## lucylookout

Hi,

I had a scan 3 weeks ago when I was 34+4.  The baby was doing well but big (95th percentile on everything, but following the same growth velocity as it always has).  I had 'too much' amniotic fluid as one of the pools measured 9+cm.  My GTT came back all clear.  The placenta was grannum grade 1.  

I was rescanned yesterday (37+4).  Baby still doing well, still big (estimated to be 8lb 5 at the moment), amniotic fluid back to normal, lots of movement.  BUT placenta now grannum grade 3.  Doctor didn't seem at all concerned, said my placenta was 'normal', but I'm worried that my baby will not receive all the oxygen/nutrients it needs in these last few weeks.

I have a 38 week MW appt next week and I'm due to be scanned again in 2 weeks (39+4) and will be induced not long after 40 weeks due to size and risk of shoulder dystocia.  

Is this amount of calcification normal al this stage of pregnancy?  Is it something to worry about, or as the baby is clearly big and doing well, does it just mean my body is getting ready to go into labour?

Thanks,

Lucy


----------



## emilycaitlin

Hi, 

You are at a stage now where if they were concerned, they would deliver you immediately as that would be the safer thing to do, so your consultant must be happy enough to leave you. Keep an eye on your movements, and if you have any concerns or notice any significant change to the pattern, ring the hospital and be monitored,

Don't worry,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## lucylookout

Thanks Emilycaitlin x


----------

